
An Extraordinarily Expensive Way to Fight ISIS - Luc
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2018/07/william-langewiesche-b-2-stealth-bomber/561719/?single_page=true
======
aphextron
The cost of a military operation is not in dollars, but in lives. How many
dead soldiers are worth saving a few million dollars on bombs?

American doctrine is and always has been peace through _overwhelming
firepower_. You don’t want a “fair fight” in war. The objective is to
obliterate the enemy through any means possible, and avoid harm at all costs.

